# Rohloff with Campy/SRAM levers!!



## pakcyclist (Apr 8, 2015)

Anyone here try that new setup with the GEBLA gearbox, that allows use of "normal" Campy or SRAM road levers/shifters? Sounds great, if it works well!


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

i havent tried it, but i have a line on a rohloff next month and im planning on using that setup for TD'16

would also be interested in hearing if anyone else has used it and their impressions


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm definitely doing this on a bike that I'm building, probably with SRAM mountain shifters. I imagine I'll be getting the parts sometime in January. If I remember, I'll give an update then.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like a bit of a process modifying the SRAM shifter to use the GEBLA, but does open up more options for other bike users. I am guessing the GEBLA is just matching the throw of the SRAM/Campy shifters and you need to remove pieces so that the indexing is done by GEBLA.


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

if youre lazy or not technically inclined, they sell pre-modified sram or campy shfiters

the modification removes one of the ratchets, so that when you click the other shifter it allows the cable to be pulled in the opposite direction


----------



## genefruit (Feb 24, 2011)

I purchased the first one in the states from Cyclemonkey and have been using it on a Travel Vaya with 500 miles or so. Once setup, the GEBLA has worked flawlessly but the levers can be a bit uncomfortable when shifting due to hand contact with the back of the break lever.


----------



## genefruit (Feb 24, 2011)

With the modern Campy Veloce levers, there's one plastic piece that's removed instead of the "G" spring that is referenced in older versions. Really easy modification.


----------



## pakcyclist (Apr 8, 2015)

How exactly does it work? I mean, does one lever shift up, the other down? Or does one control both? (My one concern is long term durability. Years ago, I build a road bike with Campy Chorus . . . . went through 3 rear shifter in THREE YEARS time!! (Needless to say, I'll try the SRAM this time.)


----------



## Mumonkan (Jun 10, 2015)

pakcyclist said:


> How exactly does it work? I mean, does one lever shift up, the other down?


this


----------



## genefruit (Feb 24, 2011)

That's exactly how it works. I have mine set up so the right lever advances the shifting toward 1 and the left lever advances toward 14. I suppose if there was a complaint to make, it could be that you don't know what gear you're in. However, not knowing the gear I'm in hasn't bothered me.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

The video is spoken in german , but you can see how it works:


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

genefruit said:


> That's exactly how it works. I have mine set up so the right lever advances the shifting toward 1 and the left lever advances toward 14. I suppose if there was a complaint to make, it could be that you don't know what gear you're in. However, not knowing the gear I'm in hasn't bothered me.


Word. Not knowing what gear hasn't bothered me since I first started snow biking on 3.8" tires and was smacked around by the realization of how much additional steering input was needed riding on moderately deep snow. Even if I had a visible indicator not obscured by a pogie, I wouldn't have a free moment to look.


----------

